# Homemade gear



## The Thriftdrifter (May 23, 2016)

Canvas + old strap + sewing machine = Tool roll







Pipe + motorcycle sprocket + nuts & bolts + welder = A redneck log jack.






A piece of Jarrah + elbow grease = Hardwood bucking wedge. 






They may not be all fancy pantsy, but they work well and best of all they = Tools on the cheap.


----------



## alderman (May 24, 2016)

Cheap until you include the price of the welder and the sewing machine. 

Seriously I like them. I might have to talk the wife into making me a tool holder as she won't let me near her machine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thriftdrifter (May 24, 2016)

alderman said:


> Cheap until you include the price of the welder and the sewing machine.



Not to mention the labor. Lol.


----------



## wytat=e (Aug 30, 2016)

And there's no shortage of Jarrah in the land down under. Could be worth going into production given the price we pay for the plastic ones. I've often improvised with a bit of regnan or niten when I cant be bothered going back to the ute for another wedge.


----------

